# Pass a Grille (Merry Pier) Question



## Fallingsnows (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, i am living in Canada and supposed to go Florida for fishing especially Pass a Grille (Merry Pier). 

Could you guys answer for some questions please? it would be really appreciate. 

1. This November is good season for 'Flounder' in Pass a Grille Merry pier? 

2. i am going to use 'Salted Squid' for a bait (cause i thing i will get there in the middle of night and there would be no open bait shop, i think) Do you think it would work? 

3. Could you recommned me any Good place for Flounder fishing near 'Pass a Grille (Merry pier)' please?

Your kind answer would be very precious to me as a Canadian tourist. Thank you.


----------



## scottopus (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't fished for flounder in pass-a-grille but I know a little about the area. Here's a good link that talks about fishing around pass-a-grille.


----------



## manash (Nov 20, 2009)

I fish at merry pier when I go to st pete. Yes, there are flounder to be caught. My very first flounder was caught there. I normally catch snapper under the docks using greenbacks. Also catch mackeral with spoons casting out from the dock. 

There are schools of greenbacks/sardines that are great for bait if you have a cast net.

Fishing around the docks is very productive but the whole area there provides for good fishing.

50 yards down from the Merry Pier is another pier with benches.

I have not gone to the other side of pass-a-grille to fish the jetty.

Don't forget about some of the other good spots like Skyway, Fort Desoto and Sunset if you have a car.


----------

